# My Aquascaping Journey (20G Long) Progress - The Light Mount Project Part 5



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

So I went and did it, I got myself two Current USA Serene Sun LE Pros and the light mount to raise the fixtures higher. Only problem is, the theme of my tank is white on white but the mounts only come in black so I went out to Lowes Hardware and bought myself some Krylon Fusion and this is the result:
(Currently running the rear fixture at 50% and the front at 100%)

So the fixtures come like this:
















so I painted them like this:

















and this was the result:































from here on out it’s just regular water changes, dosing, and trimming. Would love to hear some feedback and suggestions on what fauna to add. Currently I have some cardinal tetras, Amano shrimp, nerite snails, one reticulated hill stream loach, and some Siamese algae eaters. What do you think I should add?  thanks for tuning in!


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Light mounts look great!

Get more hillstream loaches, they're a blast to watch when they're doing their territorial dances.


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

Jaguar said:


> Light mounts look great!
> 
> Get more hillstream loaches, they're a blast to watch when they're doing their territorial dances.


thanks @Jaguar! I’m adding fauna slowly but definitely going to add some more loaches soon. I was thinking some classic angel fish. Wish I had a bigger tank for discus. I do have a 48 gallon (90P) Ada rimless tank and stand in the garage but waiting to move into my new house to set that one up hahaha


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Great job with the painting and a beautiful tank scape. I bought that same lighting setup for my 60P but sent it back once I saw how the color looked. Never crossed my mind to paint it. Ended up with a Twinstar which does look and work well though.

How is the Hill Stream doing? I always thought that they liked a lot of flow and to be in groups?


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

sunkyokim said:


> thanks @Jaguar! I’m adding fauna slowly but definitely going to add some more loaches soon. I was thinking some classic angel fish. Wish I had a bigger tank for discus. I do have a 48 gallon (90P) Ada rimless tank and stand in the garage but waiting to move into my new house to set that one up hahaha


A 20 long is definitely not big enough for angel fish. They can grow to be 7 or 8 inches tall. The elongated nature of the tank doesn't lend to their being able to easily swim. If it were me I'd go with a nano shoaling or schooling fish and then one community friendly feature fish like a honey gourami. I'd also immediately ditch all nerites (or at least all nerites except for 1). Nerites lay white eggs on surfaces that are very very very annoying to remove and essentially impossible to remove from hardscape. If you have 2 they will lay eggs. If you have 1 it won't lay eggs (or it won't lay eggs more then once assuming its already pregnant). I'm partial to ramshorn snails if you want snails. They will reproduce but not as fast or uncontrollably as other snails and if you get one of the popular color morphs you can sell or trade the offspring.


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

minorhero said:


> A 20 long is definitely not big enough for angel fish. They can grow to be 7 or 8 inches tall. The elongated nature of the tank doesn't lend to their being able to easily swim. If it were me I'd go with a nano shoaling or schooling fish and then one community friendly feature fish like a honey gourami. I'd also immediately ditch all nerites (or at least all nerites except for 1). Nerites lay white eggs on surfaces that are very very very annoying to remove and essentially impossible to remove from hardscape. If you have 2 they will lay eggs. If you have 1 it won't lay eggs (or it won't lay eggs more then once assuming its already pregnant). I'm partial to ramshorn snails if you want snails. They will reproduce but not as fast or uncontrollably as other snails and if you get one of the popular color morphs you can sell or trade the offspring.


Hehe yes but only temporarily of course. I picked up this beauty over the weekend. It’s an Ada style 48g (90p) rimless. A little intimidated but excited to get crackin’ on it hehe


----------



## ZadiBeni (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow! Very nice.


----------

